# [2010] New owner - Silverleaf's Fox River Illinois



## PurePink (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm a new owner and have stayed at both The Villages and Lake O' The Woods within the past month.  These are the only two times I've used my new ownership.  I live in Texas and have Thanksgiving week at Silverleaf's Fox River in Illinois, where I know absolutely no one.  This is a ski resort. I've never ski'd before and probably won't ever, unless I wind up actually using my week, which I do not foresee at this time.  I'm a beach-lover.  I hate cold.

That being said, I thought I would let you know that Silverleaf does stand behind their satisfaction guarantee.  I wasn't happy at The Villages and because I was shown Lake O' The Woods during my "New Owner Orientation", which is what you get the first time you use your timeshare (it's the sales pitch as discussed in this, the current, thread), I chose to stay at Lake O' The Woods this time.

When we checked in, we set the "Orientation" for 9 a.m.  By then, I was so mad, it only took the poor salesman two minutes to go get another "suit", who was introduced as his supervisor.  I was told to call the corporate office for my complimentary (bonus time) stay.  So, I did.

This is what's interesting.  I spoke with a woman first, who said that since school is out now, The Villages is booked solid until mid-September.  I pitched a fit and was transferred to a man.  I told him that I actually preferred to stay at Lake O' The Woods anyway, and asked for the second or third week of June.  He put me on hold briefly, then came back and said he had me booked for the first week of June, and for four nights instead of three, which is how long my bonus time is, and at Lake O' The Woods.  

Lake O' The Woods is about ten minutes from The Villages.  The staff there were all abuzz about the fact that they were expecting 30 families for that night, a miracle around that place where they said they usually only have five, except on weekends (my stay was from Monday night to Friday morning).  I'm not sure how many cabins they have, but if someone was wanting to stay at The Villages but couldn't because they were full, Lake O' The Woods was a decent place to stay, as far as Silverleaf resorts go.  Certainly no worse than The Villages, where I had to get in my car and drive five minutes to the Activity Center anyway.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 6, 2010)

You posted in an old thread, so I started a new thread with your post.

As far as making a last minute summer reservation, what you experienced is the norm for timesharing.  For peak seasons, like summer, people make their reservations or exchanges 12 or more mos. in advance.  Last minute reservations don't work very well with timesharing, unless you are very, very flexible about where you go.


----------



## brucecz (Jun 6, 2010)

I am sure Tugger Scott Leturo still owns there and if you email him he could be of help as he lives in Il. not far from the resort and be is very helpfull.

I think they had a small golf course a few years ago and had  free golf for the members but maybe that has changed.

Bruce


----------



## ronandjoan (Jun 9, 2010)

PurePink said:


> I live in Texas and have Thanksgiving week at Silverleaf's Fox River in Illinois, where I know absolutely no one.  This is a ski resort. I've never ski'd before and probably won't ever, unless I wind up actually using my week, which I do not foresee at this time.  I'm a beach-lover.  I hate cold.



Hi Pink
I have a couple of questions, but first let me say, that when I first bought a timeshare and looked at RCI and exchanging, I simply could not figure it out.  TUGGERS helped to explain.  (But if you try to explain to a non-timeshare owner about exchanging and exchanging rules, it does sound pretty crazy - like, we don;t know HOW well our unit will trade until we do it!) and explaining trading value....when we really don;t know without doing tests...????  
Some questions:
1.   I am not sure why you purchased Fox River if you have no reason to go there....maybe it was a special they were offering to get you into the system?  and why Thanksgiving time?
2.  Do you have a fixed week there then?  or can you exchange within the Silverleaf system?  I am afraid I do not know that system..perhaps another TUGGER can help on that.  We did meet a Fox River owner while there last year that said they exchange internally all the time, and in fact, in Texas.
3.  Did  you enjoy your time at the 2 Silverleaf resorts you stayed at?
4. You mentioned that Silverleaf will guarantee your satisfaction.  Have they?  or can you rescind even late - is it that much of a guarantee?  Or do you want to?

I'm afraid I do not see Fox River as a ski resort...it may be later in the season, but Thanksgiving time does not guarantee snow there.  We exchanged there last year since my husband has relatives in Chicago and loved it; in fact we are going back there this Sept too.  It actually has a very nice golf course there!  And trails to walk.  Very nice clubhouse and everyone was super nice.

If you ever want to visit Chicago for any reason, it will be the place to stay, the nearest timeshare.  and there are some other very nice sightseeing places there.  See my BLOG at http://ronandjoanjourney.blogspot.com/.  You might also read the reviews on TUG (you will need to join TUG to do that - it is a great bargain and help!)

That asked and said, yes, take the advice above and immediately find out about your RCI membership.  It will open you up to exchanging..or explore some of the smaller exchange companies:  for example: DAElive.com, platinuminterchange.com. (They have no membership fees.) You can deposit your week in an exchange company and then get another exchange, and as also mentioned, Orlando is very easy to get into.

Keep reading on TUG!  and you will grow to love timesharing! like you do your other travels - I read your BLOG


----------



## ronandjoan (Jun 9, 2010)

Pink,
here is what is avail right now to exchange from  DAE.  Check TUG reviews for where you would like to go.
We liked Ocean Landings - 1 BD's are oceanfront.

And I cannot even list how many are available in Florida from Platinum Interchange - too many....clear through next year
(PS Denise - I hope this is okay to post here)
Resort Name	Size	Check In	Nights
La Costa Beach Club ResortUSA, Florida, Miami/Ft Lauder/Palm Bch 	St / 2	19 Jun 2010	7


Holly Bluff Marina HouseboatsUSA, Florida, North East 	2b / 6	17 Jul 2010	7

Steamboat LandingUSA, Florida, Panhandle 	1b / 4	23 Jul 2010	7

Holly Bluff Marina HouseboatsUSA, Florida, North East 	2b / 6	01 Aug 2010	7

Steamboat LandingUSA, Florida, Panhandle 	1b / 4	06 Aug 2010	7
Lehigh Resort ClubUSA, Florida, South West 	St / 4	14 Aug 2010	7
Ocean East Resort ClubUSA, Florida, North East 	St / 2	14 Aug 2010	7
Ocean LandingUSA, Florida, North East 	1b / 4	14 Aug 2010	7
Reef Ocean ResortUSA, Florida, North East 	St / 4	14 Aug 2010	7
Ocean LandingUSA, Florida, North East 	HR / 4	15 Aug 2010	7
Ocean LandingUSA, Florida, North East 	1b / 4	22 Aug 2010	7
Vacation Villas At Fantasy World IIUSA, Florida, Orlando / Disney 	St / 2	22 Aug 2010	7
Daytona Resort And ClubUSA, Florida, North East 	2b / 6	28 Aug 2010	7
Steamboat LandingUSA, Florida, Panhandle 	1b / 5	01 Oct 2010	7
Steamboat LandingUSA, Florida, Panhandle 	1b / 6	01 Oct 2010	7
Harder Hall Lakeside VillasUSA, Florida, Fl Central 	1b / 4	02 Oct 2010	7
Oyster PointeUSA, Florida, North East 	2b / 6	02 Oct 2010	7
Daytona Resort And ClubUSA, Florida, North East 	2b / 6	09 Oct 2010	7
Vacation Village At BonaventureUSA, Florida, Miami/Ft Lauder/Palm Bch 	1b / 4	10 Oct 2010	7
Holly Bluff Marina HouseboatsUSA, Florida, North East 	2b / 6	16 Oct 2010	7
Penthouse Beach ClubUSA, Florida, St Pete/Tampa 	St / 2	16 Oct 2010	7
South Shore ClubUSA, Florida, Miami/Ft Lauder/Palm Bch 	1b / 4	16 Oct 2010	7
Vacation Village At BonaventureUSA, Florida, Miami/Ft Lauder/Palm Bch 	1b / 4	17 Oct 2010	7
Vacation Village At WestonUSA, Florida, Miami/Ft Lauder/Palm Bch 	1b / 4	24 Oct 2010	7
Clarion Suites Crystal BeachUSA, Florida, Miami/Ft Lauder/Palm Bch 	1b / 4	31 Oct 2010	7

Steamboat LandingUSA, Florida, Panhandle 	1b / 5	03 Dec 2010	7
Canada House Beach ClubUSA, Florida, Miami/Ft Lauder/Palm Bch 	St / 2	04 Dec 2010	7
Steamboat LandingUSA, Florida, Panhandle 	1b / 5	10 Dec 2010	7
Sand and SurfUSA, Florida, North East 	St / 2	11 Dec 2010	7
Marina Bay ResortUSA, Florida, Panhandle 	1b / 6	24 Dec 2010


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 9, 2010)

A gentle reminder - please post sightings on the sightings board.


----------



## Jimster (Jun 11, 2010)

*Silverleaf*

I used to own at Fox River and it is not far from my home.  It is NOT a ski resort.  It also is not convenient to anything-including Chicago.  It is in the little town of Sheridan-famous only for its prison.  It is not a bad place-it has 6 holes of golf that is free and lots of activities.  In fact, it is really a nice rural getaway in the summer.  They have a river and fishing and a nice pool.
As to bonus time, that is an unmitigated mess.  At one point they were sued in a class action suit because of the uneven distribution of bonus time.  The real moral to the story is that just because you want it, doesn't mean you'll get it.  It is subject to availability.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jun 11, 2010)

We bought and rescinded a unit from Silverleaf before we bought a resale unit elsewhere.  The salesmen really pushed the Bonus Time, claiming that we could essentially spend 3 days out of 10 at any of their resorts for free (or $50 on Friday/Saturday).  They also pushed their water park and said that we could have day use at any of their resorts.  They said we could exchange into Disney properties like Animal Kingdom Villas and get as many extra weeks just about anywhere we want for no more than $349.  They let me believe that I could book into DVC properties or even the NYC Hilton Club (part of the same building as the Hilton NY, where I have a 4-night stay booked for $900).

Signing the papers at closing, we found that many of the things we were told was wrong.  With a little bit of research after we got home, it was obvious that it was ALL lies.  We would have to pay taxes on our "free" bonus gifts.  Bonus Time is much harder to get than they let on and can only be reserved last minute.  The water park costs an extra $10 per person per day.  Exchanging into DVC requires tremendous flexibility and almost certainly won't be into AKV.  Some extra weeks may be $349 or less, but that's an RCI benefit that you can get with any resale.

If it's not too late for you to rescind (which varies from state to state), research what you were told and decide quickly.


----------



## Leturno (Jun 13, 2010)

*Fox River isn't a Ski Resort*

I hope they didn't represent Fox River as a ski resort. Last winter on a very snowy day I called the resort to see if they even allowed sledding. They do allow sledding on some of the hills in the campground. There are no ski runs. If you are into cross country skiing then perhaps you could find some good trails at Starved Rock State Park, if we get snow.

Illinois hasn't received decent recreational snow in years and years. When I was a kid people had snow mobiles they have long since sold them. One winter we went to visit Fox River and they had two beautiful snow mobiles parked on about an inch of snow in front of the sales center. I just chuckled.

Since you don't plan to ever come to Fox River Resort I don't know what I could answer for you. I've never exchanged our ownership since we have week 26 every even year we just use it. 


Scott
ps.. thanks Bruce. I hope all is well!!


----------



## Leturno (Jun 30, 2010)

I am at Fox River Resort and they do list Cross Country Ski as an activity. I did not clarify if they mean on property or nearby.


----------



## tttst (Apr 22, 2011)

*tttst*



MichaelColey said:


> We bought and rescinded a unit from Silverleaf before we bought a resale unit elsewhere.  The salesmen really pushed the Bonus Time, claiming that we could essentially spend 3 days out of 10 at any of their resorts for free (or $50 on Friday/Saturday).  They also pushed their water park and said that we could have day use at any of their resorts.  They said we could exchange into Disney properties like Animal Kingdom Villas and get as many extra weeks just about anywhere we want for no more than $349.  They let me believe that I could book into DVC properties or even the NYC Hilton Club (part of the same building as the Hilton NY, where I have a 4-night stay booked for $900).
> 
> Signing the papers at closing, we found that many of the things we were told was wrong.  With a little bit of research after we got home, it was obvious that it was ALL lies.  We would have to pay taxes on our "free" bonus gifts.  Bonus Time is much harder to get than they let on and can only be reserved last minute.  The water park costs an extra $10 per person per day.  Exchanging into DVC requires tremendous flexibility and almost certainly won't be into AKV.  Some extra weeks may be $349 or less, but that's an RCI benefit that you can get with any resale.
> 
> If it's not too late for you to rescind (which varies from state to state), research what you were told and decide quickly.



please help me with the RCI issue. the Silverleaf salesman explained that I would not get the same deal with RCI by myself (not as a Silverleaf member).  What is RCI's fees to get in the system for extra vacation purchases??
thanks


----------



## MichaelColey (Apr 22, 2011)

RCI membership is exactly the same whether you buy from the developer or buy resale.


----------



## Hophop4 (Apr 23, 2011)

I think I saw on RCI it is $200 for initial signup but they had a special waiving this amount and it is $89 per year.  They run spcecial discounts on the year memberships once in a while.  Just a couple months ago some of us here got buy one year get the second year for additional $1.  Buy 2, 3 or 5 years and get a discount.

As for Silverleaf, it sounds like that salesman was trying to sell you Diamond Club.  They claim if you are a Diamond Club Member it gives you priority when you trade into RCI and you can get what you want.  They claim it doesn't matter what color your week is.  All color is the same in RCI if you are Diamond.  This is coming from SL Sales people ....not owners.  I still don't believe that and I am not a Diamond Club Member.  SL has a reservation dept that will search and book your RCI exchange for you and if your week is not strong enough to get what you want they use one of their stronger weeks to get.  I have never used them.  I like to do my own searches.


----------

